# Εμπρόθετο αντικείμενο ''στο''



## Alkistis (Dec 17, 2018)

Καλησπέρα σας

θα ηθελα να ρωτήσω κατι αφελές ίσως αλλά που με μπερδευει αρκετά ...

Με βάση το σύνολο των γραμματικών το αντικείμενο μπορεί να είναι και εμπροθετο δηλ. στη φράση: - Μιλάω στο παιδί- αντικείμενο είναι το ουσιαστικό - στο παιδί-.

Στη φράση όμως -Διαβάζω στο σχολείο -το ουσιαστικό -στο σχολείο- θεωρειται αντικείμενο ή εμπρόθετος που δηλωνει τόπο;
Επίσης στη φράση -Πήγα στο τσίρκο με τα παιδιά- δεν υπάρχει αντικείμενο αλλά εμπρόθετοι που δηλώνουν επιρρηματική σχέση;

Σας ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σας!


----------



## Themis (Dec 18, 2018)

Μιλάω_ στο παιδί _: έμμεσο (εμπρόθετο) αντικείμενο
Διαβάζω_ στο σχολείο / _Πήγα_ στο τσίρκο_: επιρρηματικός προσδιορισμός [μπορεί να είναι τοπικός, χρονικός κ.ά.]


----------



## Alkistis (Dec 18, 2018)

Σ΄ευχαριστώ πολύ Τhemis!!


----------



## Inachus (Dec 18, 2018)

Το εμπρόθετο αντικείμενο μπορείς να το αντικαταστήσεις με γενική: Μιλάω στο παιδί>Μιλάω του παιδιού/Του μιλάω.
(Το ίδιο δεν μπορείς φυσικά να το κάνεις με τον επιρρηματικό).


----------

